# That's it, I'm leaving too...



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

...many palm fronds laying around my yard!! Stop being lazy and pick em up! 



Oh,...hope no one thought it was another 'leaving the forum' thread...naaaaaaaaa,...not quite ready for that yet....

...I reckon there's still a heck of a lot of great stuff to be learned from you fine folks...

Wasn't lying about the palms, though!...gotta clean it up!...just been raining for like three weeks straight, so...I'll get around to it. :guitar:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

You fool! I saw that title and immediately prepared a noose! It's a good job I read the content before going ahead with the only option I would be left with in life.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

:lol:

It's a bit like our Aussie saying "doing a Melba." Our early c20th opera singer Nellie Melba always kept doing "final concerts" but kept coming back, again and again. Seems that you simply can't keep a good woman (or opera singer) down! Never say never again, I say...


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Polednice said:


> You fool! I saw that title and immediately prepared a noose! It's a good job I read the content before going ahead with the only option I would be left with in life.


lolololol...dude, you crack me up...that's why I asked you to be my----uh,...we shall never mention that again.:lol:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Sid James said:


> :lol:
> 
> It's a bit like our Aussie saying "doing a Melba." Our early c20th opera singer Nellie Melba always kept doing "final concerts" but kept coming back, again and again. Seems that you simply can't keep a good woman (or opera singer) down! Never say never again, I say...


Really!...it's like KISS...I mean, they've done I don't know how many "final tours" and yet every time you turn on the tube, there's Gene sticking his tongue out!...I haven't seen our good buddy Argus around in a while but I'm sure he'd appreciate that...

...anyway, just wanted to share some of my lame humor with ya'll! I'd never leave you...you've helped create a wonderful rebirth for classical in me...while I never truly stopped, TC now has me feeling like I did when I first started collecting and listening...basically, like a kid! Meesa going nowhere.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

blame to be Aramis!


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Sid James said:


> :lol:
> 
> It's a bit like our Aussie saying "doing a Melba." Our early c20th opera singer Nellie Melba always kept doing "final concerts" but kept coming back, again and again. Seems that you simply can't keep a good woman (or opera singer) down! Never say never again, I say...


I think Harry Laude, the Scottish comedian made "Farewell Tours" for 10 or 12 years.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

GoneBaroque said:


> I think Harry Laude, the Scottish comedian made "Farewell Tours" for 10 or 12 years.


In the USA, we now have Brett Favre, who managed to retire from football at least 4 or 5 times.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

This forum has periods of silliness and periods of quiet seriousness. I think we're entering another of those periods of silliness (the last one involved the marriage, the meta thread, and a slew of random poll threads).


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

The silliness actually came from three or more similar threads about folks supposedly 'leaving' the forum...I simply referenced it by creating this 'silly' thread which was meant to be just that...if some choose to discuss politics and religion here, that is their choice...I came on here to discuss music but if given the platform to have a little laugh or just be plain goofy once in a while, I choose that before entering a 'period of quiet seriousness'...cheer up, Happy Feet!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Kopachris said:


> I think we're entering another of those periods of silliness (the last one involved the marriage blah blah blah)


How DARE you?! How could you be so cruel about our incredibly sincere, touching wedding? Especially after the divorce, comments like this could just push me over the edge.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

No, no, no, I misspoke! I meant all the other stuff that was intruding upon the marriage thread. Honest!

But the silly threads are usually quite awesome. We do occasionally need to put down our torches and pitchforks and just have fun.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Kopachris said:


> No, no, no, I misspoke! I meant all the other stuff that was intruding upon the marriage thread. Honest!
> 
> But the silly threads are usually quite awesome. We do occasionally need to put down our torches and pitchforks and just have fun.


Oh, good. Personally, I like to have fun waving my pitchfork around - just don't come too close.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Kopachris said:


> This forum has periods of silliness and periods of quiet seriousness. I think we're entering another of those periods of silliness (the last one involved the marriage, the meta thread, and a slew of random poll threads).


Was it Edward Lear who said, "A little nonsense now and then, 
Is treasured by the wisest men."?


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

GoneBaroque said:


> Was it Edward Lear who said, "A little nonsense now and then,
> Is treasured by the wisest men."?


I have no idea, but if so, then he knew what he was talking about. I actually would have thought that Lewis Carrol said that.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

GoneBaroque said:


> Was it Edward Lear who said, "A little nonsense now and then,
> Is treasured by the wisest men."?


Isn't that Roald Dahl?


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

It could be. I could not find the quote but I thought is was older than Dahl.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

*No, no...not again!*

No, I ain{t leaving just yet...I just came on because I{m in Cancun for a week and am having a blast and as much as I love coming on here I can{t come on when there{s so much good stuff to do. Hope all is well with you all and i{ll be looking you up as soon as i{m back. Any buddies who catch this,...gimme some love. 

Oh,...writing is weird cause it{s a Mexican keyboard and i{m rushing. Take care!

mc/kv


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

^Have fun!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Sid James said:


> :lol:
> 
> It's a bit like our Aussie saying "doing a Melba." Our early c20th opera singer Nellie Melba always kept doing "final concerts" but kept coming back, again and again. Seems that you simply can't keep a good woman (or opera singer) down! Never say never again, I say...


Or, a once favorite retailer trick, "Fire Sale - Going Out of Business". Municipal ordinances with time limits were eventually adopted.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

kv466 said:


> No, I ain't leaving just yet...I just came on because I'm in Cancun for a week and am having a blast and as much as I love coming on here I can't come on when there's so much good stuff to do. Hope all is well with you all and I'll be looking you up as soon as I'm back. Any buddies who catch this,...gimme some love.
> 
> Oh,...writing is weird cause it's a Mexican keyboard and I'm rushing. Take care!
> 
> mc/kv


Sounds like you're really having fun!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

KC and Van! Hope ya{ll are great...you too, Annie 


See you soon! And now,...back to partying!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Back in the States but still not home. Missed you guys. Lookin foward to a relaxing day with you all tomorrow.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Sometimes I feel like leaving due to the lack of Baroque music talk here. I know this thread was just a joke but it's frustrating seeing an Albinoni thread not get one comment and some comments about Vivaldi being very dull.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

neoshredder said:


> Sometimes I feel like leaving due to the lack of Baroque music talk here. I know this thread was just a joke but it's frustrating seeing an Albinoni thread not get one comment and some comments about Vivaldi being very dull.


I can give you endless love for operas by Rameau, Lully, Handel and Vivaldi but that's probably not what you are looking for!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah Concertos are more my thing.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

*In Barcelona!*

Hi, hi, hi there, my little droogies! I'm spending one of two days in Barcelona and already I've had some decent Spanish fare with the great stuff yet to come. Then, it's onto the NCL Epic for 13 days of cruising across the Atlantic with not a care in the world (except the huge alcohol bill at the end ). As always, I'll miss reading your words and generally talking to some of my buds; you know who you are.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Sometimes I feel like leaving due to the lack of Baroque music talk here. I know this thread was just a joke but it's frustrating seeing an Albinoni thread not get one comment and some comments about Vivaldi being very dull.


Yeah dude, it kind of sucks sometimes.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

clavichorder said:


> Yeah dude, it kind of sucks sometimes.


Well, there's a thread on Renaissance/Baroque viol music. It hasn't been made 'sticky', so it's down in the database somewhere now.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

neoshredder said:


> Sometimes I feel like leaving due to the lack of Baroque music talk here. I know this thread was just a joke but it's frustrating seeing an Albinoni thread not get one comment and some comments about Vivaldi being very dull.


Well start some threads. I know I'm interested in Baroque music, and I know some other people here who like to talk about Baroque music, too (and even Renaissance music). I've started several threads about Baroque music in the past, as well. One that I can remember was about the French Organ schools.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Well, there's a thread on Renaissance/Baroque viol music. It hasn't been made 'sticky', so it's down in the database somewhere now.


http://www.talkclassical.com/21451-music-viols-consort-music.html


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Baroque and earlier music is ALL I listen to~ non of this other classical, romantic, modern stuff for me...well a little but not much 
Is there enough interest in "early" music for it's own forum?? Mods what do you think?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

hawk said:


> Baroque and earlier music is ALL I listen to~ non of this other classical, romantic, modern stuff for me...well a little but not much
> Is there enough interest in "early" music for it's own forum?? Mods what do you think?


Yes, there is!

[Oops; I'm not a mod - in any sense of the word]


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe it's time to "Occupy" TC and demand some changes....


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Well,...I guess this can also be the unofficial Let's-talk-more-baroque thread.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Well,...I guess this can also be the unofficial Let's-talk-more-baroque thread.


Why don't you start a proper one?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

That's the Shredder's job...this one was supposed to be for fine people such as you that I consider my friends...but it's all good. Last night in Spain...hopping on a big boat tomorrow afternoon. I'd say 'wish me fun' but it's kinda inevitable. Be safe, ya'll!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I got a Discussion Group for Baroque Music.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Where is the group?


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the Group invitation ~


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

WHOA!!! Stop, I was going to cry!! I've been going around and seeing forumers leave, and when it got to you, I just couldn't believe it.

You're leaving.... As in leaves.... And my throat is still tight from seeing that....

So, obviously if you had a superpower it would be the superpower of... _leaves._

....


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Yeah, yardwork. Then again, you've got the luxury of having a yard....

LOL. "Too many palm fronds in my yard" sounds very much like _a first-world problem _


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow, fast reply, PetrB. But I can be just as fast. And get a gardener to do the work.  So my problem is really that I don't do yardwork, which means that I can't get a lot of sun....

Not a problem. Most people see the seasons. Being inside often means that I can _hear_ them.  (Vivaldi/Glazunov reference).

Even when there are 12. Tchaik.


----------

